# Memysonand3 updates!*Pictures page 2 *UPDATE 4 & 7 & 9 & 10!



## Jas029

Ok, As I have none yet I just wanted to go a head and make a forum to post in incase I'm in a rush earlier with xmas stuff when she does update me! 
She has already posted several times this morning and texted me so I'm sure you all know she's fine right now :haha:

Just wanna say, Good luck Ashley and just remember it's all worth it in the long run! :kiss:


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Hehe hope the delivery goes well :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

can't wait for updates:)


----------



## Becyboo__x

* 
update on here and ill just update my thread saying that shes text you and then saying what it does !

 cant wait! she will be probs getting ready to go soon or already there! 

xx*


----------



## cabaretmum2b

I'm excited for her! Sending good luck!


----------



## annawrigley

5 minutes :shock::shock:


----------



## shocker

Should be now!! hehe so excited for you ashley cant wait to hear the updates :hugs: xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

ahhhh :) i'm really excited for her!! hope it goes really well!! :) x


----------



## Jas029

Still nothing!
It's driving me nuts!

As you guys know its a little past 1:30 there now so I'm guessing she's already in the process since I haven't heard anything but as soon as she texts me I'll let you guys know :happydance:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I was going to say i bet itll be awhile i dont know how long they usually go on for and everything and she will be all drugged up after like she was saying bless her  hope she can get in touch when she has chance im just dying to know that shes okay and everythings gone smoothly! x*


----------



## Jas029

Yeah I'm hoping everythings going ok..
Also I know with just one it takes like a few hours I would guess so with three..
It might not be til sometime this evening that I hear anything, Not to mention the drugs so it probably wont be til around midnight there til I hear anything..
I'm not sure that's just my guess though.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Ill stay up quite late anyway but if im offline when you know things just go on third tri and write on that thread too so they know ! xx*


----------



## Jas029

Will do :thumbup:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hope all is ok xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

still waiting to hear from her jas? I hope everything went well!


----------



## Jas029

Only 14 to four there, Like I said that whole process is going to take a few hours and because of the drugs I might not even hear from her for a while after that so don't panic to much I'm sure it will be a few hours still.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*You got a text from her hunny?*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Iv updated third tri one 
dont know if you just want me to upload the pics on here aswell or weather you want to do it?xx*


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Everything's been updated on becyboo's post in third trimester. They're absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Lynette Kerry - weighing 3lb 13oz 

https://i615.photobucket.com/albums/tt235/19becyboo91/LYNETTE.jpg

Elouisa Rae - weighing 3lb 7oz 

https://i615.photobucket.com/albums/tt235/19becyboo91/ELOUSIA.jpg

Sophia Rose - weighing 3lb 4oz

https://i615.photobucket.com/albums/tt235/19becyboo91/SOPHIA.jpg​*


----------



## shocker

Awww theyre gorgeous!!! I saw the update congrats hun!! :hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

cabaretmum2b said:


> Everything's been updated on becyboo's post in third trimester. They're absolutely gorgeous!

*Iv just done it in here again cause Jas has disappeared  lol x*


----------



## luxe191919

AWWWWWWWWWW OMG YAY SHE HAD THEM they are so CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!YAY FOR HER AND HER WEE ONES


----------



## xxJennaBearxx

awwwwhhhhhh they are soooo gorgeous!!! xx


----------



## skippy

Congratulations!!!!:flower:


----------



## AriannasMama

THey are beautiful!


----------



## 18NPregnant

they are absolutely beautiful congarats to her and her beautiful little girls


----------



## sma1588

yay and congrats to her and her baby girls. 2 are identical and 1 ferternal right? the 2nd and 3rd babys look the same


----------



## Jas029

Sorry!
She never texted me with the results I texted her just a few minutes ago and well, she said they all weighed 3 pounds and had dark hair but you guys already know that..
She said she was SO out of it the rest of the day she didn't even know what texting was :haha:

So sorry I never updated you girls she just never texted me til now and thanks Becy everyone would be having heart attacks if you didn't update them :)


----------



## Novbaby08

Aww there so cute, can't wait to see more. Hope Ashley is ok!


----------



## Becyboo__x

sma1588 said:


> yay and congrats to her and her baby girls. 2 are identical and 1 ferternal right? the 2nd and 3rd babys look the same



*By the looks of it Lynette is the non -identical and Sophia and Elouisa are identical .. theres loads of pictures but im letting Ashley upload them for you all cause i dont want to go OTT and leave her with no picturs to show *




Jas029 said:


> Sorry!
> She never texted me with the results I texted her just a few minutes ago and well, she said they all weighed 3 pounds and had dark hair but you guys already know that..
> She said she was SO out of it the rest of the day she didn't even know what texting was :haha:
> 
> So sorry I never updated you girls she just never texted me til now and thanks Becy everyone would be having heart attacks if you didn't update them :)

*She said to go onto her facebook if she didnt update or send some piccys  cause her gran was putting them on there and she said if they go on her facebook to update with them on here ! i was thinking she wouldnt be able to text much bless her but glad shes okay!  xx*


----------



## xcmjstaax

Wow! Huge congrats to Ashley, they're absolutly beautiful! Glad she's okay, what an xmas pressie!!

=]


----------



## lizardbreath

aww what a bunch of beautiful girls . What a great christmas present .


----------



## emilylynn18

Those girls are so beautiful! Congrats!!!


----------



## Jas029

Just a quick update, Ashley's doing fine she said she's hurting a bit but the girls are doing ok and had to go under joundic lights? (I'm guessing jaundice lights?) :shrug:
She was going to nap for a bit so I might hear more from her later and ask her when she might be able to get on BNB sometime


----------



## QuintinsMommy

good to hear everything is going well:)


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Bless, she must be exhausted. Glad to hear they're all doing ok :)


----------



## KrisKitten

o wow wow wow
they r beautiful beautiful beautiful

sorry i had to go in 3s :winkwink:
Congrats ashley!!! 
Glad theyr all recovering well, 
i have the fattest smile on my face for all 5 of their lovely family :D xxxxxx


----------



## memysonand3

aww thank you girls sorry i have been kinda busy trying to pumo ever three hours to see if my milk will come in i got 5 ounces of colustrum sorry cant spell but yea just over the first night i have been hurting but have been on meds to help that i have been up walking my nurses have wanted me to walk alot expecially since i am doing so well i get to go see my girls when ever i want =D but sad thing is is that i have been taking lots of naps trying to heal as fast as possible because i get discharged on monday maybe tuesday at the latest =( my girls are doing absolutely amazing i got to hold lynette today i havent been able to hold the other two yet =( but it was the most amazing thing she was so upset then i held her and she went all calm love you girls i will try and get on as much as possible 


ps they look just like their brother... dad is still unsure that they are his but he is more scared because they look just like cole when he was born and cole looked just like jared

oh and jared is back to living with his dad im not sure how well this is all going to go now but i am praying that it will all work out and that jared will step up to the plate and be a good dady to all these little ones


----------



## Jas029

:hugs: So glad you made it on.
I'm glad you're recovering well and the girls are healthy that's so incredible you got to hold one I'm jealous you were due like a week before and I still have to wait two months!


----------



## memysonand3

i know but just think i gave birth to lets see a little over ten pounds of baby at thirtytwo weeks lol naw i know i am glad that they are here i am sad that they have to stay at the hospital i am sad that you have to wait to see your bubs but i wont get to take mine home till around when you get to so does that make up for haven them early? 

i am sooooo tired hun i think i am going to get off go potty and get an hour nap in before i have to pump again


----------



## honey08

just2say a massive congrats ur girlies are gorgeous i hope u get the family support u need :hugs:


----------



## jenny_wren

aw MASSIVE congrats :dance:

they're all GORGEOUS :cloud9:

well done hun you should be super
proud! :happydance:

xx​


----------



## Maddiee

thats so exciting! CONGRATS!!


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Jas029 said:


> :hugs: So glad you made it on.
> I'm glad you're recovering well and the girls are healthy that's so incredible you got to hold one I'm jealous you were due like a week before and I still have to wait two months!

Snap!!! Lol. x :haha:


----------



## trashit

awwwww theyre gorgeous :) xxx


----------



## stuffymuffy

Congrats they're gorgeous!


----------



## chocaccino

AWWWWWWW!
How cute.
xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

aww congrats they are gorgeous :)


----------



## Hannah :)

YAY! Well done hun :) A massive congrats!

xxx


----------



## KrisKitten

Glad 2 c ur doing so well!!
xxxx


----------



## Emma.Gi

A huge congratulations, they are absolutely gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## sarah0108

congras hunny there beautiful! well done x


----------



## SilasLove

Beautiful girls! Congrats! xx


----------



## TattiesMum

Congratulations Ashley :D They are all absolutely adorable and such good weights! Well done you :hugs::hugs:

I know it's going to be hard leaving them in hospital while you go home, and that you're going to be rushed off your feet going backwards and forwards all the time :hugs: Just try to take it a bit easy though - so that you're fully recovered by the time they come home :kiss:

You are SUCH a clever girl :D :D :D :hugs:


----------



## memysonand3

aww thank you girls i am soooo tired and well they are soooo beautifull i love them so much and well sorry i havent been able to get on alot it has been kinda stressfull for me


----------



## QuintinsMommy

memysonand3 said:


> aww thank you girls i am soooo tired and well they are soooo beautifull i love them so much and well sorry i havent been able to get on alot it has been kinda stressfull for me

awe its okay memysonand3! don't worry about coming on bnb<33 we miss you but we understand.


----------



## x-dannielle

congratulations hun they are beautiful! x


----------



## KrisKitten

Aw dw, u just concentrate on ur lovely family and dont worry about BnB.
We're all here 4 u if u need us tho xxxxxxx


----------



## Embo

congrats hope everything goes well


----------



## Jas029

I'm going to continue to keep you girls updated so Ashley won't feel pressured to get on and can just focus on recovering and her three little girls :kiss:

Sadly I'm bad about texting people but I finally texted her and heres a quick update:
She said she's not doing to well but she's recovering fine which is always good :thumbup:


----------



## Jemma_x

Glad she's recovering well


----------



## KrisKitten

Howd u mean not too well?
Send her :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

KrisKitten said:


> Howd u mean not too well?
> Send her :hugs: xxxxxxxx

agreed what does not too well mean?:nope:


----------



## corrie anne

She's recovering fine but hows the babies??


----------



## Jas029

Sophie is on oxygen and developed NEC..
I read most infants that develop NEC make a full recovery so my hopes and prayers go to her and Sophie that she'll be fine.. Poor Ashley is so worried about her which is why she's not feeling well.. 
:hugs: to her and her girls xx


----------



## corrie anne

I have not heard of nec. I have been a couple of preemies. Mine had to be on c-pap to help with breathing and one had full body sepsis with was horrible. But all are doing great and none have long term(or even short term for that matter)problems. 

Ashley, your babies sound like they are doing fine. I know it is worrisome and stressful and painful to see your children hooked up to machines and iv's, this will pass, your babes will be home soon. hugs to you!!


----------



## memysonand3

the thing called nec kills the intestines and so she had to get surgery done they removed about 70 percent of her intestines and all of her colin she will not be able to eat real food for several years and she will be in iv nutritions for the rest of her life but she is lucky enough to have an identical twin sister with whome she maybe able to have an intestin transplant but right now our goal is to just get to the point where they can undergo the procedure 

the doctor thinks i should take her off of the life support but i dont think i should she is stable right now she is critically ill but she isnt doing worse


----------



## sma1588

awwww hunny im sorry your going through such a hard time. do what you think is best for your little girl. :hugs:


----------



## trashit

awww hunni big big :hugs: just hang on in there i hope she recovers soon xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

memysonand3 said:


> the thing called nec kills the intestines and so she had to get surgery done they removed about 70 percent of her intestines and all of her colin she will not be able to eat real food for several years and she will be in iv nutritions for the rest of her life but she is lucky enough to have an identical twin sister with whome she maybe able to have an intestin transplant but right now our goal is to just get to the point where they can undergo the procedure
> 
> the doctor thinks i should take her off of the life support but i dont think i should she is stable right now she is critically ill but she isnt doing worse

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lily123

:hugs: I hope she gets well soon hunni, you look after yourself too :hugs:


----------



## KrisKitten

:hugs: :hugs:
Sending my love, i rlly hope everything works out ok xxxxxxx


----------



## sma1588

has anybody heard how her and the girls are doing? i know there were some problems but anything on that?


----------



## Jas029

I texted her a little bit ago.. Got side tracked and forgot to update.. :blush:
She said she's doing OK and Sophia is recovering wel from surgery but Elouisa (twin) might need open heart surgery for her heart murmur :cry:
She said they amaze her every day how strong they are though :kiss:

She also said she can fit back into her pre-pregnancy jeans! -Envious- lol


----------



## xXhayleyXx

Thinking of u all at this worrying time :hugs: for u all xxx


----------



## KrisKitten

wow yay for pre preg jeans -after triplets! Lucky girl!!
And yay for Sophia :D
Sending love and best wishes for Elouise xxxxx


----------



## sma1588

Jas029 said:


> I texted her a little bit ago.. Got side tracked and forgot to update.. :blush:
> She said she's doing OK and Sophia is recovering wel from surgery but Elouisa (twin) might need open heart surgery for her heart murmur :cry:
> She said they amaze her every day how strong they are though :kiss:
> 
> She also said she can fit back into her pre-pregnancy jeans! -Envious- lol

wow, common little ones and momma stay strong! glad to hear there doing better and pulling threw. as for the heart surgery i just wanna say good luck and i hope the best for her!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Jas029 said:


> I texted her a little bit ago.. Got side tracked and forgot to update.. :blush:
> She said she's doing OK and Sophia is recovering wel from surgery but Elouisa (twin) might need open heart surgery for her heart murmur :cry:
> She said they amaze her every day how strong they are though :kiss:
> 
> She also said she can fit back into her pre-pregnancy jeans! -Envious- lol

oh no, poor elouisa, glad to here sophia is doing a bit better.:hugs::hugs::hugs:
I will never fit back into my pre-pregnancy jeans:nope:


----------



## djt

any news ????


----------



## QuintinsMommy

djt said:


> any news ????

not any yet that I heard of . hoping everything is going better tho


----------



## djt

me 2 well no news is good news i hope


----------



## trashit

me too, i cant wait for an update :)


----------



## honey08

thinking of u and ur gorg lil girls xx FX u be home soonx


----------



## Jas029

I'm so sorry girls I've failed you :cry:

My phones not working at the moment.. I have no way of contacting Ashley right now :cry:
I'll try and see if I can use my moms trackphone sometime to text her for an update sometime...

My grandma is the one that pays my bill as I'm on a family plan with her and her d*ckhead bf (who is a complete creep and SOOO glad hes gone) left her just like a week ago and she's been a total mess and isn't looking to pay it anytime soon because she owes abunch of money and her ex is on the plan as well :growlmad:

So I don't know how long it will be before she pays it back off and shes also talking about getting a new plan with a different service anyway so he's not on it.. 

Anyway just wanted to let you know why you haven't heard anything lately I'm soo sorry girls I hopefully won't be without a phone for to long because right now is a HORRIBLE time anyway seeing how if I go into labor some place I'm going to need a cell!!!

I really hope she's doing ok I'm soo worried and she doesn't know about my phone I hope she doesn't think I'm ignoring her or something :cry:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Dont worry Jas  its not your fault im sure shes doing great and the girls are too iv messaged her on facebook but dont think shes been online so shes most likly really busy 

Lets just hope things have picked up for her 
x*


----------



## rubixcyoob.

Awww i hope everythins going well for her. Her little girls are gorgeous and I hope they all become well again soon <3 xxx


----------



## memysonand3

well news update elouisa is going to have the open heart surgery but sophia is recovering really well from the surgerys waight updates elouisa 3lbs 14oz sophia 3lbs 10oz and lynette 4lbs 6oz goodnews is that sophia is off of the life support and has lost all the liquid waight and prego its my prepregnancy jeans for this pregnancy forget trying to fit into the first prepregnancy jeans they were a size three and now i am back down to my size nines worken on getten down to my size fives i am 4pounds to prepregnancy waight!!!!!


----------



## trashit

ohh congratulations on the jeans!! lol.
im sooo glad theyre doing fine, and i wish Elouisa all the best with her surgery :flower:


----------



## fantastica

Yay! So glad to hear they're doing ok...hope Elouisa's surgery goes well!

Congratulations btw (don't think I said it before!) they're all absolutely gorgeous!!!

Hope you're doing ok! 

Yay to pre-preg jeans haha...especially after TRIPLETS!!!!! x x


----------



## annawrigley

hope Elouisa's surgery goes well and glad they're putting on weight nicely :D xx


----------



## djt

any more newssss?


----------



## Jas029

djt said:


> any more newssss?

I can't text her anymore so it all relies on her getting on and posting something so no not yet..

(Or getting updates from some of the other girls that have her grandma added on FB but I think that's mainly just pictures/ect not really much of an update on how she's doing..)


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I cant find her gran iv had a look so i havent a clue  nothings updated on facebook .. just think shes waiting and from what lasts been said there all progressing slowly and gaining weight .. *


----------



## mayb_baby

congrats and i wish al the best 4 u and ur lil 1s at this time xox


----------



## KrisKitten

Hope you and ur girls r doing ok ashley xxx


----------



## memysonand3

thanks babes well elouisa's surgery went fantastic she is already started back on her feedings =) and miss lynette is talken about comen home in a couple of weeks =) and the doctors said that if elouisa is toleating feedings well that she might be able to come home around the same time and well miss sophia isnt going to be able to come home for a really long time but i knew that i hope it isnt too long i miss them all so damn much i feel so incompleate without them here with me 

sophia is having a problem with her thyroids i think that is how you spell it so she is on a medicine for that =( but she is still troupen along she started to have some apnea which is where a baby holds its breath for twenty seconds or more so they started her on her caffinee to help with that =(( but she is doing better with it she isnt having as many spells anymore =) um and she looks normal for the most part i mean she wont look like your guys's babys but she looks normal for a baby in the nicu 

and well for me i am having guy problems and just i think i am getting the blues i have been so sad lately and havent really wanted to go to the hospital to see the girls so i am going to call my doctor on monday and see what we should do as for the guy problemd here is a juicey piece of news for you all jared aka father id a jerk lol nothen new there he wouldnt talk to me all weekend and avoided coming home it pisses me off he was talen to me the day before i came over and then i came over and he leaves and then he was tellen me how much he misses cole and wants to see him and just came home today damn jerk cole has been asken for him all week an i told him that he would get to see him all weekend and he hasnt then to top all that tyler another x has wanted to see me and oi that is trouble and then dion another x he is the only nice guy that i know emailed me outta the blue last night and i am just crushed by that because jared had broken my heart and dion put it b ack together again and i havent talked to him in like a year and he told me that he has a baby on the way and i am so sad because i miss him and i shouldnt and i love him when i really shouldnt and well idk he was amazing not just with me but my son we were so perfect toghether and well hell that is like a snow ball on a hill oh yea and to throw another guy in there this NEW guy from the airforce is coming to see me next weekend and he sound amazing but the catch is that he was married and has never seen me before but he wants to drive a long way to just take me on a date =) but hell i shouldnt be intersted in guys i have enough issues of my own


sorry for the dang report it is soooooo long love you girlsand well angelinaaaaaa has my nuber so if you want an update you can ask her too i just cant get on the cp much sorry girls


----------



## annawrigley

good to hear from you!!! :hugs:
im sorry about all the guy troubles & sophias thyroid problem :( but good to hear about elouisa & lynette!!! :happydance:
keep well
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## trashit

:hugs: im so glad that everythings going well, and that Elouisa and hopefully Lynette will be home soon! Im glad Sophia is getting better too :hugs: Im sure they will all be home with you sooon! And im sorry that these men are being arseholes to you :growlmad: like you need that hassle too??!! I hate men!! xx


----------



## KrisKitten

Wow life sounds crazy 4 u atm!
Glad ur girls r doing well =] and im sorry to hear things r crappy with guys atm
im sure things will work themselves out in the end - hang in there! :hugs:
Take care of urself and ur gorgeous kids xxx


----------



## djt

any more news how are they all doing time is just flying hope eveything is ok


----------

